# BOYCOTT ANY SPORT THAT ENDORSES/AFFILIATES WITH " BLACK LIVES MATTER " OR THE INSULT OF " KNEELING "....!!!!



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*ANY SPORTS THAT ENDORSE/AFFILIATE/WEAR THE COMMUNIST/MARXIST STATEMENT:*

*" BLACK LIVES MATTER "


THEY ARE DIRECTLY INVOLVED IN THE OVERTHROW OF AMERICA...!!


DO NOT PATRONIZE ANY SPORT THAT ASSOCIATES WITH THIS " MOVEMENT "...*


----------

